# Conversion to low angle rotors for tree clearance



## ChaseinTX (Oct 22, 2019)

I currently have MP3000's, and a couple 2000's, rotators in my backyard irrigation. I'm looking to convert my MP Rotators to something with a lower angle spray. The MP rotators are spraying over 7' high on my oak trees that were planted last year, and the terrible West Texas water seems to be doing some damage to said trees. The lower canopy of the trees where the water hits them are constantly struggling to grow and maintain leaves. The trees develop new growth in the spring, but by mid summer the leaves are browning and by late summer they're almost completely brown or gone. It appears to be due to the high salt levels in our water(which is another issue I need to work on in my soil).

Does anyone have recommendations for rotors that will spray at a lower angle, but also work at distances of 15-25 feet? It seems like the products I've found that have low angle nozzles spray at a greater distance than I need.

I was looking at Rain Bird 5000 series, but it looks like at my water pressure - 50 psi - they'd spray a radius of about 30 feet. I can decrease that a little, but not sure enough to fit within my 15-25' boundaries. Anything over 20' in some spots is going to be spraying my house, back patio, or fence. The Rain Bird 3500's would probably fit my need better, but not sure they make low angle nozzles for them.

One other consideration: my MP's currently use Rain Bird 1800 sprinkler bodies which have a NPT of 1/2" while the 5000's are 3/4". Is it a problem converting from 1/2" to 3/4" at base of sprinkler from swing assembly? The lateral pipe laid underground is 1".


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

You should be able to change out the nozzle without changing out the rotor. I'm current using Hunter Pgp's and had to switch out the traditional nozzle for a low angle one because I had dry spots in front of the rotors. Just make sure you utilize the current gpm nozzle.


----------

